# Henri (not so much)



## PJM (Aug 23, 2021)

Henri rolled ashore here yesterday morning.  After the rain stopped I headed out to the coast to catch some big surf those who surf it.  It was a bit disappointing.

1.  Perhaps it was best the surf wasn't that big.





2. Even the seagulls were bored with the storm.




3. Did you see how high he jumped!




4. Multi-use ocean.


----------



## jeffashman (Aug 23, 2021)

Nice set! Yep, when I lived in FL on the Space Coast, whenever a storm approached, all the surfers would go out to the beach. There are some cray-cray people in #4. Respect the sea, for she will not respect you.


----------



## K9Kirk (Aug 23, 2021)

Your comment was perfect and funny for #2, made me laugh (see >>>   )

Great/interesting set. Silly surfer looking to get slammed on some rocks.


----------



## Robshoots (Aug 23, 2021)

I’m glad the storm wasn’t any worse.  #2 is funny.  I laughed as well.  The last two are rather dramatic. I especially like #3 as it offers a bit of suspense.  Very nice set.


----------

